# DAFV, DMV, Wettangeln im Meer...



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2014)

*DAFV, DMV, Wettangeln im Meer...​*
Scheinbar scheint sich die Zersplitterung im DAFV fortzusetzen. Obwohl immer "Deutschland, einig Anglerland" propagiert wurde, wie wichtig es sei, nur mit einer Stimme zu sprechen etc., scheint im DAFV nicht klar zu sein, wer nun eigentlich im Bereich Meeresangeln wirklich zuständig sein soll.

*Das Referat Meeresangeln des DAFV oder der Meeresanglerverband im DAFV. *

Man kennt das ja auch vom Referat Behindertenangeln und dem Handicapclub oder weiteren Spezialverbänden wie dem Karpfenanglerverband oder der Royal Fishing Kinderhilfe - alles Dinge, für die eigentlich der Bundesverband mit seinen Referaten zuständig wäre. 
Und für die es zusätzlich noch Spezialverbände im DAFV gibt (_*weil die es im DAFV nicht können oder weil sie Kohle über haben zum verpulvern statt alles zusammen zu führen, um wenigstens Geld zu sparen???*_)

Nun ging jedenfalls von der Geschäftsstelle des DAFV Offenbach eine Mail mit Einladung zu Veranstaltungen des DMV an die Landesverbände raus.

Da kann man auch 2014 wieder teilnehmen "an einer Reihe von unterschiedlichsten Meeresangelveranstaltungen, die von Allroundanglern sowie auch von Spezialisten aus allen Bundesländern besucht werden können".

DAFV-Verbände könnten an jeder Veranstaltung teilnehmen.

Und zu jeder Veranstaltung eine beliebige Anzahl Angler schicken.

Sowie zu den Hauptveranstaltungen (Intern. Bootsanglertage,  Deutsche Brandungsanglertage) *zusätzlich ein Verbands-Team aus jeweils fünf Anglern* anmelden bis Kapazitätsgrenzen erreicht wären. 

Auch wenn das auftreten von Mannschaften wg. Gemeinnützigkeit natürlich stark bedenklich ist.

Einzelne Angler könnten sich auch weiterhin selbstständig bei den Veranstaltungen des DMV anmelden. 

Noch interessanter wird es bei den internationalen Wettangelmeisterschaften im Meer.

Denn die Teilnahme daran scheint nicht das eigentlich zuständige Referat Meeresangeln im DAFV zu organisieren, sondern nun der DMV - und das, ohne dass es dafür einen Beschluss irgendwelcher Gremien des DAFV gegeben hätte (zumindest können wir dazu in den Protokollen der Hauptversammlung, Präsidiumssitzung oder des Verbandsausschusses nichts finden). 

Dazu sollen aus den *Veranstaltungsteilnehmern der Angelveranstaltungen des Deutschen Meeresanglerverbandes e.V. 2014 wie in allen vergangenen Jahren nach bewährten Mustern die Teilnehmer *zu den internationalen FIPS-M Veranstaltungen 2015 ausgewählt *und vom DMV* unter Vorbehalt eingeladen werden.

Kann so dann natürlich jederzeit vom Finanzamt als ein die Gemeinnützigkeit gefährdendes weiterführendes Angeln gewertet werden. 

Zumal ja die "Ordnungen" und Regeln des DMV zu den Veranstaltungen klar darlegen, dass es dabei um vergleichendes Wettangeln geht - das Vorschreiben von Gerät, Montagen oder Ködern wäre ja sinnlos, wenns nur um gemeinschaftliches Angeln gehen würde und nicht der Vergleich/Wettkampf untereinander im Vordergrund stehen würde.

Interessant auch, dass zumindest wohl einige gemerkt haben, dass sie da evtl. auf dünnem Eis unterwegs sind.

Denn es wurde auch in der Mail angemerkt, dass eine Einladung zu einer FIPS-M-Veranstaltung an die einzelnen Angler für 2015 derzeit u. a. *nur vorbehaltlich der noch ausstehenden Entscheidung des DAFV auf Basis eines Arbeitsergebnisses der AG Gemeinschaftsfischen* des DAFV ausgesprochen werden könne. 

Aktuelle Details würden hierzu werden auch auf der *Homepage des DMV* e.V. u. a. unter Downloads zu lesen sein:
http://www.deutscher-meeresangler-verband.de/

Ob man dazu dann auch mal was auf der Seite des DAFV zu lesen kriegt, wage ich zu bezweifeln - hat ja nur mit Angeln und nix mit Naturschutz, kleiner Wasserkraft oder Kormoranen zu tun...

*Interessant ist das in mehrfacher Hinsicht:*
Scheinbar hat diese ominöse AG Gemeinschaftsfischen des DAFV trotz der vielen Fragen der Landesverbände bei Hauptversammlung und Verbandsausschuss bis heute nicht getagt oder zumindest keine Ergebnisse vorlegen können.

Trotz der offenen Fragen werden weiterhin internationale Wettangeln und die dazu notwendigen Sichtungen/Qualis/Auswahlangeln in Deutschland durchgeführt - nun auch klar dargelegt fürs Meeresangeln.

Obwohl der DAFV die CIPS-Mitgliedschaft inne hat und eigentlich sein Referat Meeresangeln damit für solche Dinge zuständig wäre, hat scheinbar der DMV diese Sache übernommen.

Es gibt dazu aber keinen Beschluss eines Gremiums des DAFV wie der Hauptversammlung oder des Verbandsdausschusses.

Und scheinbar hat man auch im DAFV selber Zweifel, wie man das mit den (inter)nationalen Wettangeln handhaben soll, sonst würde man ja nicht auf die Möglichkeit hinweisen, dass alle Einladungen zu CIPS-Veranstaltungen nur vorläufig wären.

Trotz dieser auch internen Zweifel werden aber diese Angeln 2013 wie auch 2014* unter Verantwortung des DAFV *ohne jede Klärung mit den Finanzbehörden weiter fortgeführt und für 2015 vorbehaltlich angekündigt.

*Dass dabei diese bisher noch untätige bzw. ergebnislose AG Gemeinschaftsfischen des DAFV eh nichts zu melden hat, sondern das alleine Sache der zuständigen Finanzbehörden ist, wie die solche (Wett/Gemeinschafts/Traditions)Angeln bewerten, sei der Vollständigkeit halber auch nochmals explizit erwähnt.*

Und dass damit auch im Bereich Meeresangeln wie schon bei den Süßwasseranglern die Gefährdung der Gemeinnützigkeit sowohl vom Präsidium des DAFV wie von den veranstaltenden und teilnehmenden Landes- und Spezialverbänden zumindest billigend  in Kauf genommen, wenn nicht auch noch aktiv gefördert wird.


----------



## angler1996 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: DAFV, DMV, Wettangeln im Meer...*

auch wenn ich Deine Gedanken nachvollziehen kann und kaum noch erwarte, dass da was Vernünftiges kommt,
 scheint man ja wenigstens anzufangen Nachzudenken.

 Und eins zur Richtigstellung- die Entscheidung liegt sicher beim Fin-amt .
 Allerdings werden die von sich aus an dem  noch gültigen Schreiben von 1800 Krug nichts ändern. Deshalb MUSS da schon unser hochgeschätzter Verband eine neue Entscheidungsgrundlage erarbeiten, mit dem Naturschutzbeauftragten abstimmen und dem Finamt verklickern.
 Falls die Kommissionsmitglieder wirklich die "Gelöschten" sind, dann ......

 Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2014)

angler1996 schrieb:


> Deshalb MUSS da schon unser hochgeschätzter Verband eine neue Entscheidungsgrundlage erarbeiten, mit dem Naturschutzbeauftragten abstimmen und dem Finamt verklickern.
> 
> 
> Gruß A.


NICHTS Anderes schreiben wir seit Monaten und Jahren.............

Ausser, dass es nicht mit dem Finanzamt, sondern dem Bundesfinanzministerium geklärt werden muss wg. dessen Anweisungen AN die Finanzämter, und nicht mit Natur- sondern mit Tierschützern (Tierschutzbeauftragte der Länder, um genau zu sein).

Nur nicht "hochgeschätzt", geschweige denn "unser" Verband - das wollte mir dann doch nicht über die Tastatur..............

Zusätzlich interessant:
Auf der Terminliste des DMV ist auch die Veranstaltung der 
DAFV-Bootsanglertage
vom 09.10.2013 bis 12.10.2014 vermerkt.

Dazu stand in der jetzt aktuellen Einladung zu den Veranstaltungen nix zu lesen.

Dafür sind die Veranstaltungen, zu denen jetzt über die DAFV-Geschäftsstelle in Offenbach eingeladen wurden, nicht im Terminkalender des DAFV zu finden, nur beim DMV..


----------



## angler1996 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: DAFV, DMV, Wettangeln im Meer...*

ich dachte, die Ironie wäre auch so zu erkennen#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: DAFV, DMV, Wettangeln im Meer...*

ich wollts nur klarstellen ;-))))))


----------



## Honeyball (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: DAFV, DMV, Wettangeln im Meer...*

ach so....
...und ich dachte schon, es gäbe noch irgendwo einen:m


Aber zum Thema:
Wie war das noch mit dem Ast und der Säge??????


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: DAFV, DMV, Wettangeln im Meer...*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Aber zum Thema:
> Wie war das noch mit dem Ast und der Säge??????



 Das Thema ist schon durch- die sind schon im freien Fall und rudern kurz vor dem Aufprall nur noch heftig mit den Armen...

 In meinen Augen wirkt das nur noch so, dass jede Partei für sich versucht seine eigenen Interessen durchzudrücken und das mittlerweile völlig aus dem Ruder läuft. Es fehlt einfach eine kompetente Autorität, auf die gehört wird und die mal richtig aufräumt! Somit sind - wie von Thomas immer und immer wiederholt - alle LV, die diesen DAFV ins Leben gerufen haben und diesen DAFV weiterhin stützen (sei es auch nur finanzieller Art) mitschuldig, für alle aus dem Chaos resultierenden Konsequenzen für alle deutschen Angler!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: DAFV, DMV, Wettangeln im Meer...*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Es fehlt einfach eine kompetente Autorität, auf die gehört wird und die mal richtig aufräumt!


 
Sag mal, du kennst wohl nicht den Lebenslauf und die damit nachgewiesene Kompetenz und Durchsetzungsfähigkeit der Präsidentin. :m

|sagnix


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: DAFV, DMV, Wettangeln im Meer...*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Es wäre schön, wenn es endlich knallen (Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit von oben bis unten) würde.



Und dann? Was würde dann mit unserem Hobby passieren?

Mir würde es reichen, wenn die BV und LV endlich umdenken würden und Entscheidungen für uns Angler treffen würden. Sich also endlich mal für uns Angler einsetzen würden, also z.B. Klärung der Rechtmäßigkeit von diesen Veranstaltungen des DMV. Mit Klärung meine ich nicht intern, sondern mit dem BMF. Sollte das dann scheitern (wovon ich bei der fehlenden Kompetenz bei gewissen Personen ausgehe), hätte man es zumindest versucht und könnte dem Ausgang entsprechend handeln. Dann wäre die rumeierei endlich zu ende und man könnte klaren Richtlinien erlassen. So bleibt doch alles im DAFV zu diesem Thema eine unendliche Geschichte- zumindest bis zum großen und von vielen erhofften - großen Knall. Dieser Knall hätte jedoch vermutlich Folgen für alle Angler. Zum Beispiel bei den Gewässern, die zur Zeit nur an gemeinnützige Verbände verpachtet werden und wo auch nicht organisierte Angler Gastkarten erwerben können (z.B. NOK in S-H). Wir Angler brauchen die Verbände doch wirklich nur um unserem Hobby nachgehen zu können. Die in den Verbänden denken allerdings sie sind Gott. Das ist doch das Problem. Wären viele Gewässer ohne Verbände zu beangeln, wären die Verbände schon lange in der Situation der Dinosaurier, nämlich ausgestorben... 

So werden Veranstaltungen - die in meinen Augen ja sogar verständlicherweise für manche einen gewissen Reiz ausüben - von verschiedenen Verbänden hin und her gemauschelt, was irgendwann zu entsprechenden Konsequenzen führen wird. Konsequenzen, die dann viele treffen und für manche überraschend kommen werden...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: DAFV, DMV, Wettangeln im Meer...*

PS:
Bei so viel unterschiedlichen Verbänden und Terminkalendern auf deren Seiten, sowie unterschiedlichste Einladungen dazu hier nochmal eine Ergänzung:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zusätzlich interessant:
> Auf der Terminliste des DMV ist auch die Veranstaltung der
> DAFV-Bootsanglertage
> vom 09.10.2013 bis 12.10.2014 vermerkt.
> ...



Die Brandungsangeltage vom 14. - 16.11. sind auch in der Einladung wie in der Terminliste als DAFV-Veranstaltung geführt.

Wenn selbst ich bei dem Chaos von denen nicht mehr durchblicke, ists ja kein Wunder, wenn das die Verbandler nicht hinkriegen können...

Also SORRY!!!


----------



## angler1996 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: DAFV, DMV, Wettangeln im Meer...*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ach so....
> ...und ich dachte schon, es gäbe noch irgendwo einen:m


 
 Den letzten Mohikaner meinst Du vermutlich nicht:m
 Gruß A.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: DAFV, DMV, Wettangeln im Meer...*

Würde der ein totes Pferd satteln?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: DAFV, DMV, Wettangeln im Meer...*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Sag mal, du kennst wohl nicht den Lebenslauf und die damit nachgewiesene Kompetenz und Durchsetzungsfähigkeit der Präsidentin. :m
> 
> |sagnix



Doch!

*EX*- MdB
*Ex*- Stellv. Landesvorsitzende einer bedeutungslosen Partei
*Ex*- Mitglied im Landesvorstand dieser Partei
Ehrenmitglied in einem LV
*Nicht*anglerin
Biologin ohne Kenntnis über Bienen
Kenntnisse über den Kormoran
Kenntnisse über kleine Wasserkraft

Ist doch ideal für die Position...

Mal im Ernst. Ich verstehe bis heute nicht, warum man diese Person für dieses Amt gewählt hat.



> Es fehlt einfach eine kompetente Autorität, auf die gehört wird und die mal richtig aufräumt!


 
 Alleine das ist doch ein Grund für das Chaos!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: DAFV, DMV, Wettangeln im Meer...*

Es geht hier NICHT um die Präsidentin oder einzelne in Verantwortung Stehende, sondern um das Chaos im DAFV insgesamt bei diesen Veranstaltungen.

Und ihr habt doch selber schon angemerkt, bemerkt und begriffen (?), dass es eben NICHT an einer Person hängt:


Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Somit sind - wie von Thomas immer und immer wiederholt -* alle LV, die diesen DAFV ins Leben gerufen haben und diesen DAFV weiterhin stützen* (sei es auch nur finanzieller Art) *mitschuldig*, für alle aus dem Chaos resultierenden Konsequenzen für alle deutschen Angler!


----------



## Sharpo (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: DAFV, DMV, Wettangeln im Meer...*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Und dann? Was würde dann mit unserem Hobby passieren?
> 
> Mir würde es reichen, wenn die BV und LV endlich umdenken würden und Entscheidungen für uns Angler treffen würden. Sich also endlich mal für uns Angler einsetzen würden, also z.B. Klärung der Rechtmäßigkeit von diesen Veranstaltungen des DMV. Mit Klärung meine ich nicht intern, sondern mit dem BMF. Sollte das dann scheitern (wovon ich bei der fehlenden Kompetenz bei gewissen Personen ausgehe), hätte man es zumindest versucht und könnte dem Ausgang entsprechend handeln. Dann wäre die rumeierei endlich zu ende und man könnte klaren Richtlinien erlassen. So bleibt doch alles im DAFV zu diesem Thema eine unendliche Geschichte- zumindest bis zum großen und von vielen erhofften - großen Knall. Dieser Knall hätte jedoch vermutlich Folgen für alle Angler. Zum Beispiel bei den Gewässern, die zur Zeit nur an gemeinnützige Verbände verpachtet werden und wo auch nicht organisierte Angler Gastkarten erwerben können (z.B. NOK in S-H). Wir Angler brauchen die Verbände doch wirklich nur um unserem Hobby nachgehen zu können. Die in den Verbänden denken allerdings sie sind Gott. Das ist doch das Problem. Wären viele Gewässer ohne Verbände zu beangeln, wären die Verbände schon lange in der Situation der Dinosaurier, nämlich ausgestorben...
> 
> So werden Veranstaltungen - die in meinen Augen ja sogar verständlicherweise für manche einen gewissen Reiz ausüben - von verschiedenen Verbänden hin und her gemauschelt, was irgendwann zu entsprechenden Konsequenzen führen wird. Konsequenzen, die dann viele treffen und für manche überraschend kommen werden...



Dazu sind die da oben doch gar nicht in der Lage.
Mal aufhören vom Wunschdenken zu sprechen.
Wo soll diese anglerfreundliche Kompetenz herkommen?

Selbst der anglerfreundlichere Verband Namens DSAV trifft nicht den Kern sondern eiert rum.

Der Knall wird dringend benötigt damit die Leute mal wach werden.
Erst wenn alles in Schutt und Asche liegt regt sich was.

Wie oft habe ich die Aussage gehört: Die Uhr kann man nicht zurück drehen.
Die versuchen es nicht mal.
Man arrangiert sich lieber mit solchen fragwürdigen Lügen- Veranstaltungen in der Hoffnung nicht aufzufliegen.

Und...zu Deiner Forderung Person die aufräumt.
Wer denn? Wer soll es machen?
Und vorallem WARUM?
Hat der DAFV irgendetwas zu bieten? Kann sich ein Politiker mit dem DAFV profilieren?
Jede mögliche fähige Person im DAFV Vorstand trifft doch auf blockierende LV.


----------

